# Calgary National Show



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would bet June is. You should email her. Maybe you can meet up there?


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

I met June and her beauties a couple weeks ago. It would be nice to see her again. BTW you have a wonderful puppy out here


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

McSandd said:


> I met June and her beauties a couple weeks ago. It would be nice to see her again. BTW you have a wonderful puppy out here


Thank you!!! I have not seen any photos of her for a while now. Did you happen to get any? I would love to see them. How is her coat coming along?


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

I didn't take any pictures (I wasn't sure if this was acceptable at a breeders house). She looks wonderful from what I can tell. Sorry not sure how to describe her as I am an untrained eye. 

She seems happy and healthy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

McSandd said:


> I didn't take any pictures (I wasn't sure if this was acceptable at a breeders house). She looks wonderful from what I can tell. Sorry not sure how to describe her as I am an untrained eye.
> 
> She seems happy and healthy


Is her coat dark, and is it long?


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

She is the first red that I have seen so I do not really have anything to compare too. I don't remember her being super dark but then again I am not sure what is considered dark/light for a red. Her hair is getting longer (she is shaggy cute).

I was thinking of calling you one of these days... what is your sched like?


----------



## Soulfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you showing your dog or just checking out others? I am taking my kids to check out more poodles. Maybe I will find the right breeder there


----------



## Soulfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm entered in Rally Novice and my friend (her breeder) will be taking a new puppy. There should be some great dogs there and it's fantastic that the National is out this way.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

are you going on the Thursday or is the Rally Novice on a different day? (I don't know anything about dog shows)


----------



## Soulfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be there on Thursday for the specialty and am also entered Friday and Sunday. The regular show runs Friday to Sunday as do obedience and rally. I'm not sure of the times for the specialty yet but the judging schedule should be online in another week.
Carol


----------

